# Hem turning up



## Callieslamb

How do you put a hem in something like a jean skirt to keep it from rolling up all the time?

I have this trouble with almost every narrow hem that I put in a piece of clothing. 

Any advice?


----------



## sewsilly

Some things, you simply can't put a very narrow hem in... better to put in a facing, turn it back and hem that. It actually makes a cute design element to use a different fabric (calico print for jeans) to face it with. You get an occasional glimpse, depending on length and tightness of skirt... cute!

dawn


----------



## Callieslamb

never though of that! Thanks.


----------



## mamajohnson

On my jean skirts that do that, I actually take them and put them on a hanger, moisten the hem and just pull and flatten it down. If it is real stubborn I will fold it backwards and crease it with my fingers. Sometimes it seems I have to do it every time I wash the skirt, but it helps. (ironing does too)


----------



## momtaylor

my jean shirts that do this, get washed/dryed halfway and hung to dry the rest of the way with clothespins attached to keep them straight. Works great for me.


----------



## ErinP

On _Sewing with Nancy_ today she showed how to keep a knit from rolling at the hem, so I would assume it'd work for other fabrics as well...

Just put some fusible web on the unfinished edge, remove the paper and press together (like you're doing a no-sew hem). 
Then top stitch like normal.


----------



## Callieslamb

I knew you ladies would have ideas for me. thanks!


----------



## sewtlm

That's what IRON is for.


----------



## dragonchick

sewtlm said:


> That's what IRON is for.


Ah, whats an iron?

DC


----------



## Callieslamb

I have tried ironing and the hem just pops right back up later. I thought it had to do something with the line of the hem - being on the straight-grain rather than curved as many skirts are.


----------

